# Hidden Nuggets of Chocolate and Gold



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)

Personal favorite hidden nug thread.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Durp (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks for the good tunage, but damn, your avatar creeps me out.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Durp (Apr 24, 2015)

its just the eye. I thought it was a wax sculpture or something.


----------



## Durp (Apr 24, 2015)

if that was you, I commend your former impressive beard, as an aspiring beard man myself


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Durp (Apr 24, 2015)

Hahaha. I'm full slav so I'm expecting to have a full fur suit by the time I'm 30.....


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 24, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (May 2, 2015)

Deleted


----------

